# Enduro/Freeride Harburger Berge



## P.Dahl (19. Mai 2013)

Besteht Interesse an einer neuen Gruppe nach dem Motto: Ohne Tacho aber mit viel Spaß?

Am Wochenende, Harburger Berge und Fischbeker Heide


----------



## feluxe (20. Mai 2013)

Ich bin tendenziell immer für sowas zu haben. Allerdings erst wieder Mitte Juni. Hab grad ein wenig unistress...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P.Dahl (21. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre meistens Sonntags, 13 Uhr ab Wulmstorf (Hellbergweg) oder ab Kärtner Hütte.


----------



## Boshard (21. Mai 2013)

Moin Moin 

hast du ein Paar infos zur Strecke?


----------



## P.Dahl (21. Mai 2013)

Naja, wenn ich mit dem Rad aus Buxtehude komme halt den Hellbergweg runter (da sind so ganz kleine Sprünge) Richtung Flugplatz, da so hoch-runter, Links-rechts bis rüber Kärtner Hütte... Ich suche aber noch Strecken. Hab auch das Gefühl das ich oft die Sachen hoch schiebe die man runter heizen sollte  Tipps?


----------



## Boshard (22. Mai 2013)

Mach doch beim Nächsten mal paar bilder für uns 
den können wir uns einen endruck verschaffen von gelände 

und ich kann sehen ob sich die weite Anreise von Wismar lohnt.


----------



## Kind der Küste (22. Mai 2013)

Komme zwar aus der ganz anderen Ecke Hamburgs,
aber ich hätte schon mal Lust mitzufahren. War bisher noch nicht in den HaBes.


----------



## P.Dahl (23. Mai 2013)

Ich peile einfach mal Sonntag 13 Uhr ab Kärtner Hütte an. Mal schauen wie das Wetter wird... Von dort bin ich mal ne abwechslungsreiche 2-Std Tour bis zum segelflugplatz gefahren. Vielleicht habt ihr noch Tipps vor Ort?


----------



## terralog (18. Juni 2013)

Moin Leute,

bin neu in die Gegend von Neu Wulmstorf gezogen und suche ne Truppe zum Freeriden und Mountenbiken in der Harburger Ecke. Macht mir die Gegend schmackhaft .

mirko


----------



## P.Dahl (18. Juni 2013)

Moin, ich such mir grad ne abwechslungsreiche Runde zusammen. Können uns ja nächsten sonntag treffen. Vielleicht in Wulmstorf an der Bushalte oder z.b. an der Kärtner Hütte? Zu bieten hätte ich allerdings bisher nur mini-Kicker, 2 1/2 drops, ein paar Wurzel und hundert meter Hohlweg.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (19. Juni 2013)

Fahrt mal die Karlssteinstrecke, da gibts einiges..  Einfach den "Andreaskreuzen" folgen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P.Dahl (19. Juni 2013)

Ja, danke für den Tipp... Und ich hoffe auf höhere Temperaturen am Wochenende - man friert sich ja wieder einen ab heute.


----------



## terralog (19. Juni 2013)

Moin zusammen,

würde gerne mitfahren bin jedoch erst in zwei Wochen so weit, muss den Monat noch voll in Stuttgart machen und dann erst Vollzeit in HH.
Würde mich gerne jemanden anschließen fahre Gelände und leider nur noch bis Meter Drops, habe zu viele Brüche und darf nicht mehr. 
Bike Täglich mit Mountenbike, bin keine scheiß Hosenflitzer.

Also # Dahl würde dein Angeot gerne in zwei Wochen Annehmen.


----------



## P.Dahl (19. Juni 2013)

In zwei wochen bin ich leider im Urlaub. Dann später mal. Meterdrop muss man erst mal finden 

Wasn Hosenflitzer?


----------



## terralog (19. Juni 2013)

Hi,

eine Frage wie sind denn eigentlich die Bestimmungen wenn man selber eine Strecke anlegen möchte, gibt es da welche oder alles erlaubt??


----------



## P.Dahl (19. Juni 2013)

Hab ich auch schon überlegt. Laut forum wird viel kaputtgemacht wegen haftungsangst oder weil waldarbeiter platz brauchen... Whatever. Ich glaube da gibts aber auch viele natürliche Dinger die man erst mal kennen muss.


----------



## feluxe (28. Juni 2013)

Also da wo wir so fahren wurde alles kaputt gemacht. Auch nicht zum ersten mal.

Wenn ihr mal wieder ne Runde von der Kärtner Hütte aus fahrt sagt bescheid. Ich hab Bock! Steht das mit diesem Samstag noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NattyJan (2. Juli 2013)

Wochenende soll das Wetter Top werden!Wer da nicht fährt ist selbst schuld!


----------



## feluxe (3. Juli 2013)

Dieses WE gehts ab in den Bikepark!


----------



## NattyJan (4. Juli 2013)

Will Samstag eine Tour machen bis die Beine brennen, anyone?


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Juli 2013)

So, jetzt bin ich auch mal da. Bin Samstag dabei.
Übrigens:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=618966&page=6


----------



## NattyJan (4. Juli 2013)

Ok


----------

